
HyperRogue – a non-Eyclidean roguelike - bane
http://roguetemple.com/z/hyper/
======
DonHopkins
Like Hunt the Wumpus on steroids (or LSD)!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunt_the_Wumpus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunt_the_Wumpus)

>There are twenty rooms, each connecting to three others, arranged like the
vertices of a dodecahedron or the faces of an icosahedron (which are identical
in layout).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_Yob](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_Yob)

The author of Hunt the Wumpus, Gregory Yob, aka Hara Ra, aka Gregory H.
Coresun, passed away in 2005, and had his head frozen at Alcor's Scottsdale
cryonic neuropreservation facility, where he now resides among the great COBOL
programmers.

[https://medium.com/@donhopkins/cobol-
forever-1a49f7d28a39](https://medium.com/@donhopkins/cobol-
forever-1a49f7d28a39)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
> _had his head frozen at Alcor 's Scottsdale cryonic neuropreservation
> facility, where he now resides among the great COBOL programmers._

I'm choosing to believe that Alcor has a Hall of Frozen Heads of Great COBOL
Programmers.

~~~
wjnc
Those would be the all caps rooms (COBOL, FORTAN, LISP).

------
kqr2
On October 6-7 in SF, there will also be the 2018 Roguelike Celebration:

[https://roguelike.club/](https://roguelike.club/)

Tickets: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/roguelike-
celebration-2018-tick...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/roguelike-
celebration-2018-tickets-46787889838)

------
michaelmior
Title should be "non-Euclidean"

~~~
Abekkus
non-euclidean is an ill-fitting name, It's just extra dimensional, still
within euclidean constraints, and generally not even making full use of a
fourth dimension,

These games only explore allowing overlapping 3-dimensional spaces with
clearly defined boundaries between those overlapping 3D spaces.

~~~
shadowmint
This is true of many ‘non euclidean renderers’ but in this case it _is_
actually using a hyperbolic plane as the playing field.

Higher dimensionality is largely irrelevant to whether the geometry is
euclidean or not.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Most games set on a globe are, like, say, planetary annihilation.

~~~
shadowmint
Yes, but we're all basically familiar with elliptic geometry, and as a result
it's not terribly interesting or surprising.

Hyperbolic geometry, on the other hand, is alien to most people, (especially
fractal like the projections into 2d and 3d), so when people wave their hands
and say 'non-Eyclidean geometry!', that's what they usually actually mean.

Try actually watching some of the hyper-rogue gameplay:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX5eCfRSCKY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX5eCfRSCKY)

I assure you, it's more interesting as a geometric visualisation than
planetary annihilation is.

More technical reading here:
[https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1407550/what-
hyperb...](https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1407550/what-hyperbolic-
space-really-looks-like)

~~~
LoSboccacc
Yeah it’s nice but at his core non-euclidean geometry is just about the
parallels axiom. The dimensional aspect is what makes this game interesting,
not the euclidean aspect.

------
dang
Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9744353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9744353)

~~~
zenorogue
But still in development :) Tons of new lands, game modes, and display modes
added since then.

------
gabcoh
[http://elevr.com/portfolio/hyperbolic-
vr/](http://elevr.com/portfolio/hyperbolic-vr/)

Another interactive exploration of the hyperbolic plane. This one is less a
game than a interactive visualization buy still cool.

------
nyolfen
i followed the roguelike scene a bit when i was younger but i've kind of
stopped paying attention to it since i no longer as much free time for
hobbies.

what are the coolest roguelikes from the last ~5 years?

~~~
LoSboccacc
Dwar Fortress adventure mode is pretty enjoyable if you get past the hardcore
interface

Adom just got a large rewamp and polish update, tome has a lot more
questlimes, but of really new games are few: cogmind is one, doom rl depending
on when you left off and for last there’s this thing I cannot wrap my head
around for how amazing it is, even if it pushes ascii game boundaries all the
way to the other side
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9YdLPg3ncY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9YdLPg3ncY)

~~~
nyolfen
doomrl graphical release is probably the last thing i took a big dip into.
thanks for the recs! just got cogmind.

------
TickleSteve
non-euclidean?? or is this something different?

~~~
FreeFull
It's meant to be non-Euclidean, it was just misspelled and for some reason
mods haven't fixed it.

~~~
arvinsim
Maybe part of an inside joke?

------
Null-Set
This link redirects to an error page on mobile. Use a desktop useragent to see
the page.

